# Easel Recommendation



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

I was thinking about getting one of those tabletop easels. Are they any good? What should I look for in an easel?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

That's what I use and I love it. I got it when I first decided to try my hand at painting, not really knowing if I'd like it I just bought the cheapest one I could find. It will be a year next month that I've had it and except for the paint splatter that I have all over it, it is no different than the day I bought it.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm no pro (heck, probably not even an amateur, yet), but from a technical standpoint, most floor easels are designed to stand in front of them to paint and table-top models are pretty much for sitting there to paint.

An easel, as a camera tripod, should be sturdy enough to take your brush/knife/other application devices without sliding off the table or wobbling. Lightweight is good for something you carry around, but not for something designed to hold what you work on or with. Ever notice a blacksmith doesn't use an aluminum anvil? I'd think adjusting to any size canvas/board you might use an important feature to consider, also.


----------

